# PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Hi @ all
ich habe ein sehr nerviges problem -.- mein pc friert immer wieder ein...
egal was ich mache immer wieder kommt n freeze...es wird keine error log erstellt, kein signal ton gegeben gar nichts....

ich habe bereits mein system mehr mals neu aufgesetzt, den ram ausgetauscht, die festplatte getauscht sämtliche treiber geupdated aber es hilft alles nichts....hatte den pc sogar schin beim K&M und die meinten es liege am OS und die hardware sei nicht kaputt aber ich kann das irgendwie nicht glauben...

habt ihr vllt ne ahnung woran es liegen könnte bzw ne idee wie rausfinden kann was kaputt ist ohne dass ich mir jetzt die teile nochmal alle neu kaufen muss?

mein system könnt ihr ja in der signatur sehen außer dem netzteil das ist ein Coolermaster M620

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
gruß Ryugan


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Hast du irgendwas im Bios verstellt? Sprich übertaktet oder so?

Vorallem, war das schon immer oder ist es erst in letzter Zeit aufgetreten?

Was machst du den wenn er freezt? Hängt der Rechner sich unter Windows auf oder z.B. nur wenn du spielst? Eine genauere Beschreibung wäre nicht schlecht. 

Gruß


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

übertektet is nix alles standarteinstellungen und so

das problem hab ich jetzt schon fast 5 monate lang der rechner lief ca 3 wochen ohne fehler und dann gings los -.-

wenn der rechner freezt hab ich keine andere wahl als den reset knopf zu drücken und wann er sich aufhängt is random also egal was ich mache spieln, surfen, fillme schaun, musik hören,.... und auch wie lange es dauert bis der freez kommt ist auch random


----------



## Merty (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Versuch mal das BIOS zu aktualisieren und nach Möglichkeit andere RAMs auf dem Board zu testen.

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast Dein Sys mit einer anderen Graka zu testen, würde ich auch das mal versuchen.

Leider machen es sich die Techniker bei k&m manchmal ein bischen leicht. Sie testen die Hardware einzeln durch (max. 5 Minuten). Temperaturprobleme von Grafikkarte oder Mainboard lassen sich so schlecht lokalisieren. 

Du musst längere Tests mit verschiedenen Hardware-Kombinationen durchführen um herauszufinden was los ist.

Da Du Windows bereits neu aufgesetzt hast, gehe ich eher nicht von einem OS-Problem aus.


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

bios is auch schon auf dem neuesten stand mh und andere rams bzw graka zu testen ist glaub ich fast unmöglich da nur einer meiner freunde nen pc hat der mit meinem mithalten kann der rest hat alles noch "uralt" pcs also agb grakas und ddr 1 ram -.- und eben dieser freund ist leider n richtiger hardcore gamer der wird nervös in der schule wenn er ned am pc sitzen kann -.-


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Also meine Erfahrung bei "freezes" ist folgende:
Schuld sind in 50% der Fälle Hitzeprobleme, 30% Treiber und 20% fast unerklärbare Hardwaresachen...
Geh´ also mal in dieser Reihenfolge bei der Fehlersuche vor


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

mh ok und was soll ich machen wenn es unter die 20% fast unerklärbare hardwaresachen fällt??

den hitze und treiber kann ich eig ausschließn


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*



Ryugan schrieb:


> mh ok und was soll ich machen wenn es unter die 20% fast unerklärbare hardwaresachen fällt??
> 
> den hitze und treiber kann ich eig ausschließn



Du sagstest ja es ging vorher alles. Nach was traten deine freez'es den auf? Hast du irgendwas geändert.

Wenn du es kleine Hitze- oder Treiber-Probleme sind dann ist vielleicht ein Teil deiner Hardware defekt. Da hilft dann nur noch z.B. mit anderem Speicher ect. testen.

Was sagen die Temperaturen bei dir?


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

bin mir ned 100pro sicher aber die temps sin glaub alle ganz ok außer die graka...naja des sagt everest bezüglich temps:

 Temperaturen:  
   Motherboard   42 °C (108 °F)  
   CPU   31 °C (88 °F)  
   1. CPU / 1. Kern   35 °C (95 °F)  
   1. CPU / 2. Kern   39 °C (102 °F)  
   1. CPU / 3. Kern   41 °C (106 °F)  
   1. CPU / 4. Kern   28 °C (82 °F)  
   SPP   58 °C (136 °F)  
   MCP   68 °C (154 °F)  
   Grafikprozessor (GPU)   67 °C (153 °F)  
   GPU Diode   74 °C (165 °F)  
   GPU Speicher   67 °C (153 °F)  
   GPU Umgebung   61 °C (142 °F)


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Ist das unter Last oder im idle?

Wenn im Idle, dann laste den PC mal mit Prime95 und Furmark aus und poste dann nochmal die Temps.


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

aso ja sry des waren die werte im idle hier kommen se unter prime:

Motherboard	42 °C  (108 °F)
CPU	40 °C  (104 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern	44 °C  (111 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern	46 °C  (115 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern	45 °C  (113 °F)
1. CPU / 4. Kern	42 °C  (108 °F)
SPP	59 °C  (138 °F)
MCP	69 °C  (156 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU)	68 °C  (154 °F)
GPU Diode	75 °C  (167 °F)
GPU Speicher	68 °C  (154 °F)
GPU Umgebung	61 °C  (142 °F)
Maxtor 6L250R0	41 °C  (106 °F)


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Na,  das sieht ja sozusagen "Kalt" aus...
Ich tippe auf Treiber (auch wenn du die ausschließt) dazu gehören übrigens auch unsauber programmierte Programme, Progrämmchen, und Tools bzw. fragwürdige Helferlein und Plug In´s...
Das kann unter Umständen schwierig werden was zu finden.
Bei mir hat mal ein auf einer "Original Boardtreiber CD" befindlicher SATA II Treiber solche Zicken gemacht. (Abstürze, Freezes, Hängenbleiben beim herunterfahren...)
Probier mal ob es im abgesicherten Modus auch passiert. - Wenn nicht - Dann weißt du, dass es an einer Zusatzsoftware liegt. Wenn doch - können es nur noch die Boardtreiber oder defekte Hardware sein. Die CPU (sofern nicht übertaktet oder zu heiß ) wird es nicht sein. Der RAM verabschiedet sich anders. Das Netzteil würde ich auch ausschließen. Bleibt also noch die Graka
und die Festplatte. Solltest du jetzt das Pech haben und es liegt nicht an Treiber / Software, würde ich mich als erstes der Festplatte widmen...


----------



## HeX (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

erhöhe mal etwas die spannung der nortbridge, vielleicht auch etwas die des Rams


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

@ highspeedpingu: abgesichter modus hab ich schon probiert da freezt der pc auch, cpu is ja wie man sieht nicht zu heiß und übertaktet wurde der auch nie, festplatte kann ich auch ausschließen hab hier 3 sata platten und der freeze kommt bei allen 3en, was die teiber angeht da hab ich sowohl die der "orginal bei liegenden cds" probiert alsauch extra vorher die treiber von den hersteller hps geladen und auf ne cd gebrannt und des hat auch nix gebracht....

kann es vllt sein dass einfach das mainboard am arsch is? oder mal ne ganz doofe frage kann es auch an alten stromleitungen im haus liegen??


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

Bei alten Leitungen im Haus (Stromschwankungen) würde er wahrscheinlich einfach ausgehen...
Kann höchstens dein Chipsatz auf dem Board noch zu heiß werden (wer weiß schon ob die 42° unbedingt richtig sind...?) oder ein Controller ist hinüber... SATA Kabel locker?
Schon mal BIOS Resett gemacht und danach die erforderlichen Speicherspannungen eingestellt?
(Steht normalerweise auf dem RAM) Wenn es der Corsair in deiner Sig. ist dann braucht der 1,9V!
Ansonsten weiß ich gerade auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Ryugan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*

weiste was n bisschen depri grad is^^ was du da aufgezählt hast was ich tun könnte hab ich schon gemacht bevor ich mich an euch gewand hab -.-
nunja ich denk ich werd einfach mal rumfragen müssen ob mir jemand den ich kenne mal für 2-3 tage seinen pc leiht damit ich mal die einzelnen parts austauschen kann -.-

nunja dann trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe und sollte euch noch was einfallen einfach reinschreiben schau trotzdem regelmäßg hier rein und sonst werd ich mich melden wenn ich das problem behoben bekommen habe...


----------



## Merty (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PC friert ständig ein brauche hilfe*



Ryugan schrieb:


> weiste was n bisschen depri grad is^^ was du da aufgezählt hast was ich tun könnte hab ich schon gemacht bevor ich mich an euch gewand hab -.-
> nunja ich denk ich werd einfach mal rumfragen müssen ob mir jemand den ich kenne mal für 2-3 tage seinen pc leiht damit ich mal die einzelnen parts austauschen kann -.-
> 
> nunja dann trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe und sollte euch noch was einfallen einfach reinschreiben schau trotzdem regelmäßg hier rein und sonst werd ich mich melden wenn ich das problem behoben bekommen habe...


 
Auch ich fürchte, daß Du um das selber ausprobieren nicht herumkommen wirst. Möglicherweise gibt es irgendwo eine Kompatibilitätsschwäche...


----------

